# Independent Trading Co. Offers NEW PRM30SBC Unisex Special Blend Raglan Crew



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new PRM30SBC raglan crew from Independent Trading Co. combines a soft hand, unique colors, and unisex fit in a style that works for everyone. Designed for softness and comfort, this premium sweat shirt is made of Independent’s special blend 8-ounce 52% polyester/48% cotton fabric, with a 30 singles polyester/cotton blend face yarn. 

It has reverse cover stitching and self-fabric side panel inserts. Other features include 1 x 1 ribbing at neck, cuffs and waistband and twill neck tape. The new crew is available in sizes XS to 3XL. It comes in black, carbon, midnight, nickel, pacific, pomegranate, and sea green.

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

